# NC42 DARKER than NC43?



## pinkstar (Jul 12, 2007)

I've been using NC43 StudioFix, but a MAC rep said that I should go lighter. I didn't have time to test it out, but I bought the NC42. When I got home, I noticed that NC42 was darker and warmer than Nc43...Even my friend thought so.

Have you guys noticed this?


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes, it's true. I've noticed this myself and can't get a straight answer on it. Bizarre, huh?


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't know that it is technically "darker" but it is definitely warmer.


----------



## princess_jenilee (Jul 13, 2007)

yes! i have definitely noticed this...one of my sister's is NC42 and she is more 'golden' per say and my other sis is NC43 and less golden i guess.  That is weird how MAC designed that.


----------



## crashandburn (Jul 14, 2007)

I've used both. NC43 is darker on me. NC42 seems to have more yellow pigment in it though.


----------



## pinkstar (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh okay, thanks girls! <3


----------



## makeba (Jul 22, 2007)

I have seen so many different numbers in foundations i am confused. i was wearing nw40 and it worked until i got a suntan on my face. i was told nw45 is the next step, but from looking at the color chart the next step is nw43 not 45. i ordered nw45 from makeup.com and i hope there will not be any problems with returning it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 15, 2007)

Really?  I'm going to check out NC42.  I have NC 43 right now.


----------



## CherryElion (May 20, 2009)

I've been wondering if this is really true because someone told me so and i decided to go to the live chat on the mac website. The MUA that assisted me told me that nc43 is darker than nc42. If anyone could maybe swatch them please. If its studio fix powder even better!!


----------

